# So I was bored this afternoon...



## _rebecca_ (Jul 24, 2009)

And this is my bored face.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


Just love it.

I can easily imagine a series of portraits with each person holding that mouth in front of their face 

Hey, I'm weird, what can I say?


----------



## MBasile (Jul 24, 2009)

I like the shot!



c.cloudwalker said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Just love it.
> ...



It'd be great to see a series of portraits of people doing their mundane and boring jobs holding the mouth


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

MBasile said:


> I like the shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbup:

Don't tell the OP but I may well do something with this. Don't tell


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 24, 2009)

Me too? Brilliant idea...hmmm...

Really love it. Bahahahaha!


----------



## _rebecca_ (Jul 24, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> MBasile said:
> 
> 
> > I like the shot!
> ...



Hah! The OP can read! And the OP would love to see what you do with this. Get on it!  The mouth came in a McDonald's happy meal if you'd like one of your own.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 24, 2009)

Weird. If I were a kid with that happy meal, I'd be scared.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Weird. If I were a kid with that happy meal, I'd be scared.



Maybe I ran into one of those when I was a kid and that is why I will not go into a Mac D today 


Sorry rebecca, I was hoping that since you eat at Mac D that meant you couldn't read :lmao:


But more seriously, your post made me think of another one I read recently of a guy who left one-time use cameras laying around asking people who found them to take a couple shots of whatever they saw around them and then leave the cameras behind for him to pick up so he could post the pictures on a dedicated website.

I loved that idea too but the photos were nooooot that interesting and I've been trying to figure out a way to get more interesting ones. And, well, your post gave me an idea.

I would not want to use a Mac D mouth but it would be easy enough to create a new one and make it available on the internet for download for any interested/crazy photographer to get involved.

Wow, we could end up with a monster fun website. Anybody interested in figuring out how to do this?


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 24, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> musicaleCA said:
> 
> 
> > Weird. If I were a kid with that happy meal, I'd be scared.
> ...



Definitely sounds like a fun little project. Can't say I know much about setting up websites though. >.< (And I think "crazy" is the term you're looking for here.  )


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 24, 2009)

musicaleCA said:


> Definitely sounds like a fun little project. Can't say I know much about setting up websites though. >.< (And I think "crazy" is the term you're looking for here.  )




If you're not sure on the definition of crazy, ask my wife  she'll give you a good one of me. 

I'm quite sure I can get a couple people to set up the website for such a project. Yes, they'll probably want something in return. Such as that the stuff shows up on their sites too. So what? If we are doing it for the fun let's just worry about having some fun.

Anybody else?


----------



## _rebecca_ (Jul 25, 2009)

If you're willing to work with a McDonald's eater (I only eat the french fries! ) I like this idea!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 25, 2009)

_rebecca_ said:


> If you're willing to work with a McDonald's eater (I only eat the french fries! ) I like this idea!



:lmao:

1/ To each his own and 2/ nothing against McD itself. I just don't eat fast food much.

Anyway, sure, let's do something and have some fun. Big question is: what?

I was thinking some more about the one-time use cameras idea and it would be complicated because it would be a problem getting releases from people and I wouldn't want to put anything up on the web without releases.

So, I came up with another idea and, if it's alright, I'll pm you about it.


----------



## _rebecca_ (Jul 25, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> So, I came up with another idea and, if it's alright, I'll pm you about it.




Please do!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 25, 2009)

Will do.


----------

